# Enhance Dogfood bought out?



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

Did anyone else here that enhance dog food got bought out by some other company recently?


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, they got bought out a few months ago. I believe Dads pet foods bought them , but not 100% positive.


----------



## Quizz79 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just for fun I looked up "Dads Pet Foods" and every one of there feeds has ground yellow corn as the 1st ingredient!! Looks like they might ruin a good thing.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

ARKAT was bought by Ainsworth, the parent company of Dad's.
Friend was at a pet supply mfg. convention in LV. Talked to Ainsworth rep., they have a bunch of new plans for VF and Enhance products, going to eliminate some, change bag size, etc. 
We will have to see if this is good or bad. Thought that the dog foods would still be made at the original ARKAT plant.
For info on Ainsworth http://www.ainsworthpets.com/


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

A little less than a year ago, Arkat was purchased by Dad's Pet Care of Meadville, Pennsylvania. Since the company's inception over 77 years ago Dad's main focus has been to provide quality pet foods at a fair price. Therefore, the acquisition of Arkat made sense for a couple of reasons. First, Arkat's facility is second to none in the pet food world, and its purchase gave Dad's the capability to make the most super premium dog food on the market. Second, the existing premium Arkat lines (Enhance and VF Complete) provided Dad's with a couple of established Premium lines that could be taken to the highest level of performance.

Recently the Dad's corporate structure was reorganized, and Ainsworth Pet Nutrition was born. Part of the purpose of this reorganization was to create a business unit separate from Dad's that would be dedicated to advancing the premium legacy brands of Arkat, Enhance and VF Complete, and a couple of existing Dad's lines to the Super Premium level. As a result Ainsworth Specialty Brands was created.

As a member of the Enhance Pro Staff I have been involved in discussions regarding the evolution of the brand for the last several months, and I can assure you that the goal has been to advance the quality of the Enhance Brand, not degrade it. The revised line up of Enhance products will be revealed on October 18. While I am not at liberty to "let the cat out of the bag" prior to that announcement, I can assure you that the evolved line delivers a number of more premium foods. I can also tell you that it provides nutritional solutions over a broad range of prices.

I also know that Ainsworth is working hard to make the Enhance brand more widely available. While the company remains committed to an intense focus on traditional Farm and Feed outlets, they also realize that they have to work to make the product available in all markets. After all, it doesn't do any good to make the best dog foods on the market at the best prices if no one can find them on the shelf.

I promise you that no one in the retriever community was more apprehensive about the company changing hands than I was. However, after getting to know the company leaders and watching the evolution of the product I can tell you for certain that this buyout was a good thing. I am very proud to be working with these folks to improve both the quality and integrity of the brand.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to call me at any time. 

Sincerely,
J. Paul Jackson
Owner, Lone Oak Retrievers
Host, Drake's Migration Nation
Proud Member of Enhance Pro Staff


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

LoneOakRet said:


> I also know that Ainsworth is working hard to make the Enhance brand more widely available. While the company remains committed to an intense focus on traditional Farm and Feed outlets, they also realize that they have to work to make the product available in all markets. After all, it doesn't do any good to make the best dog foods on the market at the best prices if no one can find them on the shelf.


I hope they do. I live in a pretty populated part of California andI can't find anyone who carries it around here.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Quizz79 said:


> Just for fun I looked up "Dads Pet Foods" and every one of there feeds has ground yellow corn as the 1st ingredient!! Looks like they might ruin a good thing.


Quizz,

Part of the reason for the company reorganization was to put the premium brands in a specialty unit that would deliver foods with higher quality ingredients than some of the traditional Dad's products. 

Enhance 30-22 has never contained corn, wheat or soy, and I don't think it ever will. Additionally, Ainsworth has reformulated a number of the other Enhance lines to be grain free. In other words, instead of ruining the Enhance formulas by putting corn in, they are making them better by taking or keeping it out!


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

J. Paul- if you can answer this prior to Oct. 18th, could you tell me is Enhance 30-22 still going to be available? Same formula or different? I'm only asking because I just switched all my dogs over to 30-22 after using Euk. PP for about 8 1/2 years. Reason for my switch was pretty simple..... I wanted a good feed at a much lower cost. I just could not afford Euk. any longer. After doing some checking around on the internet I found that quite a few trainers in the south were using 30-22. Found out that my distributor supplies it AND at an extremely reasonable cost. The switch was complete about a month ago and I see great improvement in my dogs coats & skin. No dryness, in fact, it seems their coats have a nice oil to them that really helps repel water. And they really love eating the stuff!! After finding such a great feed I'd really hate to start looking around again. Thanks!


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Lab Head said:


> J. Paul- if you can answer this prior to Oct. 18th, could you tell me is Enhance 30-22 still going to be available? Same formula or different? I'm only asking because I just switched all my dogs over to 30-22 after using Euk. PP for about 8 1/2 years. Reason for my switch was pretty simple..... I wanted a good feed at a much lower cost. I just could not afford Euk. any longer. After doing some checking around on the internet I found that quite a few trainers in the south were using 30-22. Found out that my distributor supplies it AND at an extremely reasonable cost. The switch was complete about a month ago and I see great improvement in my dogs coats & skin. No dryness, in fact, it seems their coats have a nice oil to them that really helps repel water. And they really love eating the stuff!! After finding such a great feed I'd really hate to start looking around again. Thanks!


Yes, Ehance 30-22 will still be available. There have been only a couple of minor shanges to the formula to make it better. For instance, it is now by product free. The first ingredient is now Chicken meal. 

You will probably see a small increase in price before the end of the year, but it will remain by far the best value at its price point.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for your input J. Paul, I appreciate it. The information you gave me is good news!!


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

LoneOakRet said:


> Yes, Ehance 30-22 will still be available. There have been only a couple of minor shanges to the formula to make it better. For instance, it is now by product free. The first ingredient is now Chicken meal.
> 
> You will probably see a small increase in price before the end of the year, but it will remain by far the best value at its price point.


J. Paul. I am asking this sincerely, not being smart. 
Are they going to quit splitting the rice into two ingredients I.E. rice flour and Brewers rice (which are both rice)? I was going to switch to ARKAT some time ago, but realized at the time rice was the true number one ingredient which, in fact, had been disguised by the ingredient splitting.

If this was addressed I would consider switching to ARKAT.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Leddyman said:


> J. Paul. I am asking this sincerely, not being smart.
> Are they going to quit splitting the rice into two ingredients I.E. rice flour and Brewers rice (which are both rice)? I was going to switch to ARKAT some time ago, but realized at the time rice was the true number one ingredient which, in fact, had been disguised by the ingredient splitting.
> 
> If this was addressed I would consider switching to ARKAT.


Brother, I do not know the answer to this question, but I promise I will find out and respond as soon as I can. Thanks for asking. 

J. Paul


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

Is 10.00 dollars a bag via pallet pricing SMALL?


----------



## fetchingfloyd (Apr 18, 2010)

from what i hear they arent making the endurance formula anymore which is the food i feed so i guess i need to start looking for a new food if that is what is happening. i should find more out tomorrow at a trade show with the distributor that handles arkat.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

fetchingfloyd said:


> from what i hear they arent making the endurance formula anymore which is the food i feed so i guess i need to start looking for a new food if that is what is happening. i should find more out tomorrow at a trade show with the distributor that handles arkat.


To answer your question, the Endurance formula is not being removed or overhauled. There have, however, been a couple changes made to improve the formula. There are now no by-products in the Endurance formula, and as of 10/18 it will be corn, wheat and soy free.

Hope this helps.

J. Paul


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Leddyman said:


> J. Paul. I am asking this sincerely, not being smart.
> Are they going to quit splitting the rice into two ingredients I.E. rice flour and Brewers rice (which are both rice)? I was going to switch to ARKAT some time ago, but realized at the time rice was the true number one ingredient which, in fact, had been disguised by the ingredient splitting.
> 
> If this was addressed I would consider switching to ARKAT.


Sorry it took a while to get back to you on this. The guys at Ainsworth got back to me last week, but I have been out of pocket until today.

Apparently at some point Arkat bought both Rice Flour and Brewer's Rice for several of thier products and thus listed both as an ingredient. As you so keenly observered, this type of listing would make it possible for the amount of the two combined to exceed the amount of chicken, thus making rice the number one ingredient. However, that is not the case. As a matter of fact, rice flour is no longer used in the formula at all. The ingredients on the bag will be changed at some point in the near future to reflect his fact.

While I was researching your question I also learned that not only is chicken the number one ingredient, the percent of chicken in the formula exceeds the percentage of all other grain and vegetable matter (rice, beet pulp, flax, etc.) combined!

Hope this helps,
J. Paul


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Last bag of 30/22 I bought just a few days ago was lighter in color. And seems the stools are less & maybe a lil' firmer. Dogs still eating just as much as before. (?).

Thought that the lighter color thing was kinna weird(big difference from prior bag). Could that be I already got a bag of the said change taking place or some other explanation?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

The first bag I got of the stuff was the same color as the last couple I got, but the second was waaaaay darker in color. At first I wondered if I had would up with a bag of floating fish food in a dog food bag.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any new news?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I have always been a Eukanuba guy but have been thinking of changing. The dogs just don't seem to like the Euk as well anymore.
I have been looking different foods over including Enhanced. 
Is there a website or something that has the dealers listed? How do I go about finding a dealer or store that carries it? 
Joe


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.enhance3022.com/index.php


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I was quoted about a 25% price increase.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

If anyone has any questions please feel free to call me at any time. JPJ

I call you all the time so answer yo phone


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

New site doesn't have a distributor locator. And it would be nice if they would put the calories per cup on the product description.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll give it a try..


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

LoneOakRet said:


> Sorry it took a while to get back to you on this. The guys at Ainsworth got back to me last week, but I have been out of pocket until today.
> 
> Apparently at some point Arkat bought both Rice Flour and Brewer's Rice for several of thier products and thus listed both as an ingredient. As you so keenly observered, this type of listing would make it possible for the amount of the two combined to exceed the amount of chicken, thus making rice the number one ingredient. However, that is not the case. As a matter of fact, rice flour is no longer used in the formula at all. The ingredients on the bag will be changed at some point in the near future to reflect his fact.
> 
> ...



You know I really appreciate that information. I was going to switch to the performance formula before, but the rice put me off. When that goes away on the label I will definitely give it a try. Always willing to support the sponsors of this site.

Thanks J. Paul, some other people might have taken offense at being questioned instead of doing the research. I appreciate your attitude about it. They have themselves a good spokesman in my book.


----------



## BradBog (Oct 25, 2010)

I've really liked the Enhance puppy food so far. However the feed store here locally doesnt seem to want to carry it anymore. They are located in Huntsville, AL and said they have to pick is up in Guntersville, Al bout an hour away!! Like stated previously I cant find a dealer locater. The Pro Athlete is closest thing to Puppy I can find...Would that be OK to feed? The dog is a 9 month old Lab Female. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bo brock (Apr 5, 2007)

first ive heard of it. good food. hope no major changes.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

BradBog said:


> I've really liked the Enhance puppy food so far. However the feed store here locally doesnt seem to want to carry it anymore. They are located in Huntsville, AL and said they have to pick is up in Guntersville, Al bout an hour away!! Like stated previously I cant find a dealer locater. The Pro Athlete is closest thing to Puppy I can find...Would that be OK to feed? The dog is a 9 month old Lab Female. Any help would be appreciated


You will be fine in feeding the Pro Athlete in place for the puppy food. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## BradBog (Oct 25, 2010)

I emailed them last night about the problem I've had and got a response first thing this morning. I've called my local Rep and left a message for him. Hopefully he will help.


----------



## huntingchef (May 9, 2008)

I don't see large breed puppy on the website. Has it gone away? If it has what formula should I use? I have an eight month old female that weighs in at 65 lbs so the vet wants her on large breed puppy. I switched to Enhance because my local petsmart stopped carrying PP large breed puppy.


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Endurance formula has changed, and are now a bit higher priced, as I understand it. The bags have been 50 lbs. How about the new formula ? 40 lbs. 50 ? and how much per ?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Paco said:


> Endurance formula has changed, and are now a bit higher priced, as I understand it. The bags have been 50 lbs. How about the new formula ? 40 lbs. 50 ? and how much per ?


Hey Paco,,,,

A 45% increase... 82 cents a pound for the Endurance. Endurance is 27/17

Eukanuba performance is the same at $.82... 30/20...

Kind of a no-brainer....

Angie


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

huntingchef said:


> I don't see large breed puppy on the website. Has it gone away? If it has what formula should I use? I have an eight month old female that weighs in at 65 lbs so the vet wants her on large breed puppy. I switched to Enhance because my local petsmart stopped carrying PP large breed puppy.


Huntingchef, yes Large Breed Puppy has been discontinued. At 8 months and 65% you could transition to either Hunters Edge or Endurance. If you would like to stay with a Large Breed Puppy formula you can try out VF Complete Lg Brd Puppy. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Paco said:


> Endurance formula has changed, and are now a bit higher priced, as I understand it. The bags have been 50 lbs. How about the new formula ? 40 lbs. 50 ? and how much per ?


Paco, the Endurance formula has been improved and the Omega 3 & 6 Fatty acids which are very important in reducing inflamation have been nearly doubled. It has also had a vitamin/mineral improvement as well as formulation mirroring the Pro Athlete with No Corn, Wheat or Soy. 

Prices will vary by location, distributor and retailer. The bag size will be 40#.
Compare side by side ingredients, quality control, performance and price you can better appreciate the work that has gone into the changes. 

One major improvment to all brands and formulas is the standards of manufacturing. Ainsworth has a "hard hold" policy the product is held for 48 hours while QC testing, including Salmonella is checked. Product is not shipped until proven, this helps to insure customers a safe product to feed their hard working partners.

When you consider all the training and equipment you purchase for your sport, dog food isn't one you should be skimping on. It's like putting regular gas in a Lamborghini and you've both trained to hard to leave your entire season to just any food.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gary Sheets said:


> When you consider all the training and equipment you purchase for your sport, dog food isn't one you should be skimping on.


I always laugh at folks that question what I spend on dog food; I spend many times more just in gas in my truck driving around to train my dog. Food really is one of the lowest expenses in having a sporting dog. Hell, tick and heartworm meds cost as much as most sacks of dog feed.

That doesn't mean I'm going to feed enhance, although it is now worth looking at, but seriously who cares if its now .82 cents a pound?


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

What are the new places that are going to carry Enhance? I thought there was talk of moving into larger chains. I am in central IN and would prob switch to the 30/22 if I could find it.

Thanks,


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

BoilerMan1812 said:


> What are the new places that are going to carry Enhance? I thought there was talk of moving into larger chains. I am in central IN and would prob switch to the 30/22 if I could find it.
> 
> Thanks,


The CISCO Companies
602 N. Shortridge Road
Indianapolis, IN 46219

1-800-888-2986 (toll free)
317-357-7013 (local)
1-800-853-9333 (fax)

They are the main Distributor for Enhance and VF in your area. They have more of an influence on where the product is placed than anyone. If you give them a call ask for Wayne. He handles the Dog Food, just tell him Gary asked you to call for a store in your area that they deliver to. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me an PM. 

Thank you.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Gary, what is your reply to post #33?


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Prices can vary according to geographic location, distributor and amount purchased.


----------



## codyspringer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a dealer in the Monroe La area.


----------



## huntingchef (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for the information Gary. We decided to try the VF Large Puppy since the vet is pretty adament about staying on a large breed puppy formula the full first year and my local grange stocks it. Glad to know the new company is keeping your great customer service!

Suzanne


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

codyspringer said:


> I'm looking for a dealer in the Monroe La area.


Cody, you can call 814.724.7710 and they should be able to assist you in finding a location.


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gary Sheets said:


> The CISCO Companies
> 602 N. Shortridge Road
> Indianapolis, IN 46219
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, I will be getting in contact with them.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Hey Gary, what is your reply to post #33?



this would be my reply to post 33.

Chicken, *Chicken By-Product Meal* (natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), *Corn Meal*, Brewers Rice, Fish Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), 

If you want to feed your dog the stuff they sweep up off the floor in the slaughter house and corn go with Eukanuba PP for .82 cents a pound.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> this would be my reply to post 33.
> 
> Chicken, *Chicken By-Product Meal* (natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), *Corn Meal*, Brewers Rice, Fish Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E),
> 
> If you want to feed your dog the stuff they sweep up off the floor in the slaughter house and corn go with Eukanuba PP for .82 cents a pound.



Your assessment wouldn't be correct but.


----------



## Quizz79 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd love to feed Enhance, but it's to damn hard to find on Oregon!


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Quizz79 said:


> I'd love to feed Enhance, but it's to damn hard to find on Oregon!


email [email protected] tell her where you live and an independent store near you. 
If that doesn't help let me know. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Txcutter2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Heads up everyone don't know if this is a trend coming or what but my feed dealer just showed me his cost for pro athlete is now $36.50 a bag which means at his measly mark up I'm looking at have to spend over $40 a bag. Is anyone else seen the new enhance price hike or is it just here in TX


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

Txcutter2 said:


> Heads up everyone don't know if this is a trend coming or what but my feed dealer just showed me his cost for pro athlete is now $36.50 a bag which means at his measly mark up I'm looking at have to spend over $40 a bag. Is anyone else seen the new enhance price hike or is it just here in TX


I would feed VF its about $35 a bag and I was told its 10% off in November. Also after 12 bags you get one free. I think its by far their best food.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Hey Paco,,,,
> 
> A 45% increase... 82 cents a pound for the Endurance. Endurance is 27/17
> 
> ...


Angie,

You probably are not aware of the fact that the Enhance Endurance and Professional Athlete formulas have been improved. Unlike Euk PP, they contain no by-products, corn or grain.

For me it is a no-brainer... Enhance is superior to Euk, and it comes in at the same price point, so it is what we feed.

J. Paul


----------



## Quizz79 (Sep 1, 2010)

J Paul,

If I could walk into a petco or a local feed shop I would feed Enhance, but having to order and then go pick it up is a pain, especially when I'm just a 1 or 2 dog guy....I have been given the reps contact info for my area, but all they tell me is where to go to special order Enhance...I live in a major city(Portland, OR) so it's not like it would be tough to get distribution in Portland....I just want to go and buy it, in 1 trip, not 3!!


----------



## Waterfwlr (Jul 14, 2009)

But wait, Gary Sheets always said that the corn and grain in the food was good and beneficial. What changed Gary?


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Waterfwlr said:


> But wait, Gary Sheets always said that the corn and grain in the food was good and beneficial. What changed Gary?


Exactly, corn and grains can be good sources of protein and carbohydrates. They are not detrimental to the dog. Are they as digestible as a good meat source and as easy to digest as rice? No... Therefore with the improvements to the new Enhance you get higher digestibility with all the protein guaranteed on the analysis coming from a meat source and not grain and an improved product over all. 

With the Pro Athlete you really can't see the difference in the formulation listed on the main ingredients. The big value is in the nutrient pack. Our numbers in some cases have nearly doubled and chelated minerals are more absorbable. 


It all comes down to cost. If you want to feed a lower cost food you can expect to feed a food that derives more of it's protein from grains and by products. (Before you say it) No by-products are not all bad either. Most are lower in ash and higher in protein than any whole meat. Depends on your source and no by products don't contain primarily beaks, feet and feathers. (It all depends on sourcing and testing).

All I can say is for those that question the price and the new direction Enhance has taken is to try a couple bags and see the difference. If you find the Pro Athlete a little more than you want than try the Endurance. Unless you have a supercharged dog and are training 3-4 days a week you can likely appreciate the Endurance as much as the Pro Athlete. Then use the Pro Athlete about 2-3 months prior to your hunting or hard training season.


----------



## Waterfwlr (Jul 14, 2009)

Gary, you should be a politician.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Why is that?


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not Gary's fault the company was bought out. He works for them and will promote the products to the best of his ability. And he may very well be happy with the changes.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

ARKAT is no longer ARKAT and Enhance is no longer Enhance.
For me, PA and Endurance were good products at a good price. According to Gary and J. Paul they will now be a better product. I question what these improvement will equate to for the dogs, but that is another matter.
My costs are going up 26 % on PA and 40 % on Endurance, when you spend $4000 a year on feed, those increases make a big difference.
Talking to others that buy large amounts of Enhance products and who have supported the Enhance products for many years, we feel that the company is telling us, that we are no longer needed and that they are now looking at a new customer base.
Hey Ainsworth, you want to keep us as customers, how about a buyers kennel program for us that have supported your product.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Quizz79 said:


> J Paul,
> 
> If I could walk into a petco or a local feed shop I would feed Enhance, but having to order and then go pick it up is a pain, especially when I'm just a 1 or 2 dog guy....I have been given the reps contact info for my area, but all they tell me is where to go to special order Enhance...I live in a major city(Portland, OR) so it's not like it would be tough to get distribution in Portland....I just want to go and buy it, in 1 trip, not 3!!


Agreed. I've wanted to try this for over a year but cannot find a local dealer and I'm not going through the hassle of ordering/picking up dog food for just 2 dogs and a pup. 

Is there a local distributer or representative in the NW (WA, OR, ID, MT)? 
If not, what does it take to become one?

Rick Curtis


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been feeding PA for a a little over two years and have been very happy with the results and I would like to think that the new changes will make it a better food time will tell the store I buy from says it is going up $4.oo a bag not bad if the changes are as good as they are saying my new price will be $39.00 a bag plus tax


----------



## BradBog (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't seen a price increase yet and I will continue to feed Enhance. I've liked the results so far. My breeder recommended it to me. I can tell a huge difference when my pup wasn't on it.


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

We have seen the price increase around a 24% per pound here in Missouri. Usually I would pay and not worry but being I'm still digging for a job we are starting to look at our options. We have five dogs on it and with only one income the price increase is not good.


----------



## Thumbs Up (Nov 26, 2004)

I have had a rought 3 weeks with 1 more weekend to go. Saw this thread and wow. I like the feed back. I feed Enhance 30/22. I fed ProPlan for years. Even used it in the boarding kennel in Davis Calif. Then I was approached by Euk. Great food. Used it for years. I trained for 3 weeks in Missouri with a friend before a Field Trial and a Hunt test and a SRS. He was feeding Enhance so rather than run in to town to get Euk. I fed my truck Enhance. I was hooked. Dogs did great. I am on the pro staff and I have been feeding all the dogs in the kennel 30/22. Even puppies that are 12 weeks and older. For the brood bitches our Repo. Specialist recomends the VF puppy. She is a nationally recognized specialist. Before I switched I checked with her. Just me. I am pickey I have been feeding the new formula and once again it is great. The other thing that got me hooked on Enhance is the fact that the factory were the dog food is produced is one of 2 that is rated clean enough to produce human grade food. You have not heard Enhance's name in recalls. That alone makes it a bargan at what ever price. Knowing that the quality is there. If you are in Oregon Wilco feed stores will carry Enhance. They also carry the VF formula's. If anyone on the West Coast or Pacific North West needs help getting it call me I will help get it for you. 916-591-3629 Have Fun


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I just switched from Canidae to VT Complete and noticed a big difference as Canidae has gone commercial. Darker, firmer, less amount of stools and more energy. Basically a permium food. I just sent an email to Aimsworth and asked them to keep the formulas, size and price intact. I am paying $35 for 40# bag, cheaper than Canidae.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Hm, bought two bags of Pro Athlete last week at the local mill, $38.99. Today, first of the new product, price was $49.99/bag. These puppies best be pooping blue ribbons now with that much increase in quality ingredients/nutrients.


Wow, $11 a bag increase... Really? That is not good.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I STILL don't know where to get it in this area.... why isn't the website set up to provide vendors.

Guess I could call....


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike Tome said:


> I STILL don't know where to get it in this area.... why isn't the website set up to provide vendors.
> 
> Guess I could call....


Mike, sorry the website locator is being updated. 

Currently the closes distributor only covers as far as Cumberland Md. We are in the process of speaking to a couple more distributors for your area. Once we get them onboard we can update you on availability. 
Until then if you either buy in pallet quantity of if you get a bag at a time we can get product to you. 
www.animalsupplyhouse.com 803-461-1780 will UPS product at a very reasonable cost in most cases depending on your purchase. They offer free delivery on $60.00 plus orders. Call for the Enhance products they are updating the website also.
If you would like to pair up with a couple others we can work something out on larger deliveries. I know there are alot of anxiously awaiting customers out there. Your area is a priority for my area and I will be working diligently to find a distributor. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

tshuntin said:


> Wow, $11 a bag increase... Really? That is not good.


?

No kidding.... Ask Gary how us loyal users were told about the increase??

What a joke!!!!

Angie


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Angie. Sorry you weren't informed of an increase in a timely manner. Ainsworth informed distributors and retailers as much as 6 weeks prior to any changes to formula and price.


----------



## Alex (Jan 22, 2008)

I was told the old products and prices would be in effect until Oct 18th.
I tried to purchase some the week prior to that and was told that they could not fill my order as they had previously promised.
I'm going back to either PP or Euk after being a loyal Arkat user for 3 years. It was a great product, but I feel abandoned by them


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

We had prepaid for X bags of food and now the distributor is giving back our money as they are no longer going to carry Enhance dog food. Customers are no longer buying the food at the price jump and so the distributors can not sell it either. I've been told that our area is no longer buying Enhance. I have a dog that has issues with corn and this is the food that really brought him around but ( no longer an option ). Shame I know of many trainers and breeders in this area that loved Enhance and now we all are looking for another food. Enhance WAS not only a good food but one that could be bought at a decent price.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Well our Whoelsaler is dropping the lines, keeping the VF because the pricing is unchanged Yet?? Going to different product, 10 bucks increase in 24-18 and 4 bucks per bag increase for the same 24-18 with corn??????

I guess when you have a ton of money to put into a company you have to make it back out,,, well not with my customers.....good luck Arkat or whatever your name is now.....

Boy this was money well spent...


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

The dealer I was getting it from also is no longer selling it.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

There won't be any more pallets of it coming here. We're switching.


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

I just feed 2 dogs and recently switched to Taste Of The Wild.It's pricy at $39 for 30 pounds but my dogs coats have never looked better. I don't feed quite as much and my back yard does not look like a herd of buffalo's live there.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Like many company's, a product is slightly tweeted, put in a new wrapper and walla! You have a 'better' product with a different price than the old. And when that new price is a higher one.......your going to lose some business. Seems like a poor formula for success, particularly in a poor economy.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Like many company's, a product is slightly tweeted, put in a new wrapper and walla! You have a 'better' product with a different price than the old. And when that new price is a higher one.......your going to lose some business. Seems like a poor formula for success, particularly in a poor economy.


Going to loose the whole state in Colorado,


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, the place I used to get it from has stopped carrying it too. Guess we'll be switching back to Pro Plan.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

keskam said:


> Well our Whoelsaler is dropping the lines, keeping the VF because the pricing is unchanged Yet?? Going to different product, 10 bucks increase in 24-18 and 4 bucks per bag increase for the same 24-18 with corn??????
> 
> I guess when you have a ton of money to put into a company you have to make it back out,,, well not with my customers.....good luck Arkat or whatever your name is now.....
> 
> Boy this was money well spent...


On top of the increases, the Endurance and the Hunters Edge have dropped from 50 lb to 40 lb.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Bur Oak said:


> On top of the increases, the Endurance and the Hunters Edge have dropped from 50 lb to 40 lb.



Now we knnow the real motivation of Dads when they bought Arkat out. It has nothing to do with dogs.....


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

The full effect just hit home.
Both of my local feed dealers dropped it like a hot pistol. So I guess it doesn't matter how much it went up.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

duckdawg27 said:


> The full effect just hit home.
> Both of my local feed dealers dropped it like a hot pistol. So I guess it doesn't matter how much it went up.


Yep why would you loose a bunch of your Dealers a wholesale dealers just to start over? I understand that grains are up but this price increase is crazy, Maybe that was the idea all along? to get rid of the dealers? and just put it in stores. My guess is yes!


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Yikes ! ! 

All of these negative coments about an RTF Sponsor.
I got spanked the last time I did that !



.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

duckdawg27 said:


> The full effect just hit home.
> Both of my local feed dealers dropped it like a hot pistol. So I guess it doesn't matter how much it went up.


Wow! So, now I can't even get it within an hour drive??? Both my local stores that carried it have dropped it also. What to do now........!!


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Im going to wait and see what happens at the store in my area. Will see depends on how the dogs do on the new stuff and how it compares to other foods on market. I am feeding alot more now than I was before more dogs.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

George C. Tull said:


> Wow! So, now I can't even get it within an hour drive??? Both my local stores that carried it have dropped it also. What to do now........!!


What else does you local feed store sell? Feed stores around here sell Loyall, PMI Exclusive and of course Science Diet. But good news for me, a Tractor Supply store is being built. That will give me a few more options.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> What else does you local feed store sell? Feed stores around here sell Loyall, PMI Exclusive and of course Science Diet. But good news for me, a Tractor Supply store is being built. That will give me a few more options.


Hard to find good quality feed at the local feed stores here. They tried to sale me on some other brand telling me it was good feed. I know my feed & I told them I wouldn't feed anything with 'corn' i it till I had to. I told them I didn't feed 'dogs'.......I feed 'athletes'!!!!
Looks like the local Tractor Supply is gonna have the next to best, far as quality & price.


----------



## lauzon4 (Nov 30, 2010)

I’ve been trying to find out what the calorie count of the Pro Athlete is. Originally I found 635/cup listed on some of the sites selling PA but have been unable to find it on the Enhance site. Today I called customer service and was told it was 480/cup. Has the calorie count changed with the new formula/packaging? The customer service rep seemed unaware of any change. I purchased a forty lb. bag today which is not the newest packaging and was told it was 635/cup. Does anyone know what the count actually is or if it is in the process of changing? 
I’ve been feeding Euk Pro Performance and have been unable to keep weight my older female during hunting season and I was hoping that the Enhance PA might fit as a higher calorie quality food.

Thanks Mike


----------

